# Eastern Box Turtle



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I didn't have much luck bird hunting this weekend but I did spot this little guy in my woods. He was hard to miss with the striking gold color. This is the first one I've ever come across. My understanding is they're quite rare.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/539/EasternBoxTurtle.jpg


----------



## enfield (Apr 13, 2003)

I've seen several. I don't believe they're rare, but I believe they are protected.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I meant rare in Michigan which is at the edge of their range.


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I've only seen one, ever, that I believe was wild in Michigan. 

But in Tennessee in the springtime, when it's warm enough I see them all the time. They were big business for the pet trade for many years, although I think it's illegal to sell them commercially now, they probably still are. Neatest turtles out there.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I've never seen one with that much coloration. Almost looks like the Ornate Box Turtle, but they're not supposed to be in MI. You didn't look at the plastron did you?


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That is an amazing picture BarryPatch!

I've never seen one like that, I've thought I've seen box turtles before, but they've never had that striking color of yellow and black contrast before. Maybe it was another species??? Not real sure.
At any rate..... Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> I've never seen one with that much coloration. Almost looks like the Ornate Box Turtle, but they're not supposed to be in MI. You didn't look at the plastron did you?


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

I don't think its an ornate. All the pics I've seen of them show dashes of yellow rather than the mottling. The turtle was wet which may have enhanced the brightness of it's coloration. 










Ornate box turtle.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

I couldn't say if there is distinct lines or if there can be mottling or what. Sure seems to have some characteristics of an Ornate though, esp that plastron.....Here's a page from my herpetology book...pretty interesting:


----------



## Overdew (Sep 7, 2004)

Great photo! and good idea to carry your camera with you.


----------



## BarryPatch (Jul 21, 2004)

M1Garand said:


> I couldn't say if there is distinct lines or if there can be mottling or what. Sure seems to have some characteristics of an Ornate though, esp that plastron.....Here's a page from my herpetology book...pretty interesting:


Interesting M1....all the pics I could find of an Eastern Box Turtle's plastron were plain like the pic you posted. Maybe it's a hybrid?


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I think it is a box tuttle. Here is a picture of one I took in May of this year.


















They are pretty common I believe. Either that or I am just lucky.


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

BarryPatch said:


> Interesting M1....all the pics I could find of an Eastern Box Turtle's plastron were plain like the pic you posted. Maybe it's a hybrid?


That's what I was kinda wondering myself and I wouldn't be surprised if they did and from the map it indicates that the Ornates are known to be in Illinois/Indiana areas south of Lake MI. The one that Splitshot posted looks similar but it's plastron looks pretty plain and his head and feet don't have the coloration yours did. Guess we'll never know..maybe I'll see if I can find my herpetology professor's email and send him the pics and see what he says.


----------

